# NBD Squier Bronco Bass



## Stresspill (Jan 27, 2014)

Foreword: Pics of my actual one pending, it's going to get painted and stickered and knobbed full psycho style, but this is what it looks like at the moment.







So I scored this a few weeks ago, brand new from Guitar Center for 100 bucks. So far I've played one show using it with Giant Drag, One single coil pickup, short 30" scale length, I gotta say it sounds really nice, bold low end and a good ponky attack too. Considering the only other bass I own is an Ibanez K5, which has got all sorts of tweakability and some knarley active pickups, I think the Squier is a very good example of when straight up simple is the way to go, am I right?


----------



## Murmel (Jan 27, 2014)

These are cool. If I had one, I would set it up with stupid low action and play muted with a pick to get that old school rock'n'roll tone.


----------



## Kaickul (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting one of these too for customization. Here are some nice ones that inspired me...


----------



## Stresspill (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah I dig that blue and red one, with a guitar humbucker in the bridge that's mental! The black with white scratchplate can be a bit bland huh, definitely going to give it a paint job.


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

widowmaker38 said:


>



That red and blue is so nice


----------



## NeglectedField (Feb 2, 2014)

A friend had one of these in red. Great sounding for what it was, plus it randomly had a birdseye maple neck. Perhaps one of the factory workers was in a good mood when it was made.


----------

